# Vented MES 40 Outside,



## pote05 (Nov 5, 2012)

Took an old Carport area that was worthless. Closed it in to make an expansion of my Tiki Bar and Man Cave... Brought MES 40 inside made an area for it.. Only use the ams tray for smoke so don't even open the chip tube at all... Vented out side and it is working great... No smoke at all inside the room...













IMG_0297.jpg



__ pote05
__ Nov 5, 2012


















IMG_0312.jpg



__ pote05
__ Nov 5, 2012


















IMG_0298.jpg



__ pote05
__ Nov 5, 2012


----------



## deltadude (Nov 5, 2012)

Pote05 looks like a nice job!  Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## vikingboy6956 (Nov 5, 2012)

What happens if you need to open the door?

Looks really neat!!....could use something like that for those below 0 days when I want to run my MES....


----------



## whittling chip (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd install a carbon monoxide detector just to be safe.

WC


----------



## pote05 (Nov 5, 2012)

IMG_0311.jpg



__ pote05
__ Nov 5, 2012






It is 5 foot from new sliding glass door.... I never hardly ever open the door when I am cooking, except for Ribs when I do the 3-2-1 method... Cooked 3 times so far in it since the remodel and everything so far, so good...  My friends daughter waiting on food Friday night...


----------



## deltadude (Nov 5, 2012)

If you do get some smoke spilling out when opening the hatch, you do have a couple of options.

1.  add an inline (low cfm) fan in you exhaust, that you could turn on manually before opening the hatch.

2. add an overheat bath type fan in that soffit above the MES, and turn it on when you open the hatch.

3. add an 4" exterior wall fan exhauster (it appears your MES exhaust is vented through the wall).

Since your MES is working just fine without any type of exhaust fan, you really don't need much CFM, just enough to create a slighlt negative pressure when you turn it on.  Of course adding such a fan could interfere with the air flow for AWNPS.  Cost might also make it not worth the effort.


----------



## pote05 (Nov 5, 2012)

Have a Carbon Monoxide tester in the next room..


----------



## pote05 (Nov 10, 2012)

*https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151196094914322.469079.702249321&type=3*

Finished up new man cave & Tiki Bar


----------



## red dog (Nov 15, 2012)

Great looking setup. Do you have any kind of exhaust fan on it or does it just vent out through the wall?


----------



## driedstick (Nov 15, 2012)

That Looks great -


----------



## pote05 (Nov 15, 2012)

Red Dog said:


> Great looking setup. Do you have any kind of exhaust fan on it or does it just vent out through the wall?


I have it ran outside under my deck.... About a 4' section outside..


----------



## red dog (Nov 15, 2012)

Pote05 said:


> I have it ran outside under my deck.... About a 4' section outside..


 Thank you. I think I will give that a try.


----------



## fuzzyb (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice setup, what an idea!


----------



## pote05 (Nov 18, 2012)

fuzzyb said:


> Nice setup, what an idea!


It is working Great....Thank You..


----------

